# Cleaning up TXT files?



## Steel the Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how to upload a TXT file onto FA and not have the boxes appear for characters for things like commas? I want to upload a bit of a novella I have been working on, but if I upload it like I have been everything else, it will be a pain in the ass to decipher.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

This was a bitch for me as well until I learned. You've gotta run everything through cleantext.org, open a new document if your using word, and save it as a TXT file on the new document.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> This was a bitch for me as well until I learned. You've gotta run everything through cleantext.org, open a new document if your using word, and save it as a TXT file on the new document.


 
Oh awesome! Thank you! Now could you draw me some cover art and make a Subway run for me too?


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Oh awesome! Thank you! Now could you draw me some cover art and make a Subway run for me too?


Please. I'm a cat. I don't take orders.

 Unless you bribe me, that is. Watcha got?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Please. I'm a cat. I don't take orders.
> 
> Unless you bribe me, that is. Watcha got?


 
Umm........ I've got a link to a funny picture of an 8 year old takeing on some cops?

http://www.thebookoffreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/mr_t.jpg


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Umm........ I've got a link to a funny picture of an 8 year old takeing on some cops?
> 
> http://www.thebookoffreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/mr_t.jpg



Pretty awesome. Except you made the mistake of giving it to me instead of withholding it. I'm not getting you shit.

And this thread is pointless now that your question has been answered. Can you request a lock? Or is there anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pretty awesome. Except you made the mistake of giving it to me instead of withholding it. I'm not getting you shit.
> 
> And this thread is pointless now that your question has been answered. Can you request a lock? Or is there anything else I can help you with?


 
Ahhh dammit....

Yea, get it locked up. I'm done here.


----------



## panzergulo (May 19, 2010)

Please familiarize yourself with the older threads before making redundant questions. All your answers according .txt in FA most probably will be found here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45373

That said, you're having either problem with your text encoding or "curly" aka "smart" quotes. You don't need external applets to deal with these, you can handle both of them with any modern text editor. When saving in .txt, make sure to use UTF-8 text encoding and find out how to switch "smart" quotes off and use "find and replace" feature to make your curlies straight. Google is your friend on this subject, it has been over a year when I last time had to switch "smart" quotes off and I have no recollection where the option is situated, either in OpenOffice or MS Word...

Hopefully you get that problem sorted out.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 19, 2010)

So it is.  Locking thread.


----------

